# Found Banded pigeon in Adairsville, Ga



## kittenbree (Dec 1, 2008)

We have found a banded pigeon in Adairsville, Ga today
Band info:
AU 2008 03818 GPS

I have filled out the info form on the AU web site for found birds. 

If the owner is not found is there anyone here that can help us? My husband says we can not keep it. It was not scard of us, but is looks as if it maybe hurt but not bad. We have it inside away from the weather and have given it food and water. I called the local club in Atlanta and they were no help at all. They only said that it did not belong to the club and that was it. This is a very nice bird and it needs help from someone who knows how to take care of it. 
Thank you for any help you can give us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

here is who you need to call to locate the owner of this pigeon , they sold the band and should have who the owner is so hope this helps ...
Club Name : GLOBAL PIGEON SUPPLY 
Club Code : GPS 
Club Secretary : 
City : SAVANNAH 
State : GA 
Phone No. : 912-356-1320


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Call Global tomorrow and get the owner info and let us know what happens with the bird. The owner may be close to you or 100's of miles away.


----------



## kittenbree (Dec 1, 2008)

*owner not found*

The AU called me back today and they were not able to get in touch with the owner. He is not a member GPS co info on the owner who was sold the bands, has no working number. I have spent most of the morning looking online for this persons phone number as well with no luck. 

So I quess now we are looking for a person who is close by that would like to help us with this pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't guess the AU gave you any suggestions about what to do with the bird? They SHOULD have offered to help find someone in the area.  I would expect, just looking quickly at a map and where you are, the Atlanta club is going to be the closest one to you. 
Let me do some looking..............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The only other club that I can find near you is north about 60 miles in Chatanooga, TN. 

Club Name : CHATTANOOGA RPC 
Club Code : CHT 
Club Secretary : ADIL HRNIC 
City : CHATTANOOGA 
State : TN 
Phone No. : 423-697-9803 
Email Address : [email protected] 
I have also sent an email out to a Yahoo group to see if by chance anyone is near you and can help out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I sent a message to one of our members, but I'm sure he's in school, so it will be this afternoon before he answers.


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello, I can take the bird if there is some way for you to get it to me. I'm in Chatsworth, GA. Please send me a reply. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

floppy109909 said:


> Hello, I can take the bird if there is some way for you to get it to me. I'm in Chatsworth, GA. Please send me a reply. Thank you.


Thank you..........now we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

i am just glad i can help a pigeon in need


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

floppy109909 said:


> i am just glad i can help a pigeon in need


Some adults down in GA should take lessons from you.


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

my mom tells me i act like an naturalist i love wildlife and i volunteer for my community picking up trash every saturady


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

floppy109909 said:


> my mom tells me i act like an naturalist i love wildlife and i volunteer for my community picking up trash every saturady


Bless You!


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have always loved animals as far as i can remeber


----------



## kittenbree (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, please give us a call at 706-629-3081 (home) or 770-608-1420 (cell) and we can set up a meeting to deliver the pigeon. Wednesday would work best as I don't have work or class. You can also e-mail me at [email protected].

Thank you again!


----------



## kittenbree (Dec 1, 2008)

I can also do it Friday if that works better for you. I am not that far from you so if we need to push it to the weekend I can do it Sat after I get out of class. I am sure you will give this bird a very nice home. Thank you for helping.


----------



## kittenbree (Dec 1, 2008)

Please give us a call tomorrow so we can arrange to deliver the bird. If we haven't heard from you by tomorrow we will have to find another avenue to have the bird taken care of since we just don't have the facilities to take care of it for a long time.

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up ..

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kittenbree said:


> Please give us a call tomorrow so we can arrange to deliver the bird. If we haven't heard from you by tomorrow we will have to find another avenue to have the bird taken care of since we just don't have the facilities to take care of it for a long time.
> 
> Thank you!


can you post a pic of the bird?...I don't know what happened with the offer of taking him....kinda flakey if you ask me.....but if there is a picture it may generate more interest to get him to a home....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Perhaps Dan (Learning) could help locate a fancier in the area to take the bird. I've sent him a PM.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't know what happened with Floppy...............sorry......it was my idea to contact them and ask about taking the bird. They were on line yesterday afternoon, so I'm assuming they saw the posts. They ARE young/teenagers, so it's possible that the parents said no. 
Wish I lived in GA. Well, not really, but there's LOTS of us here that would help if we were closer.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I just got home from school and saw the post. It looks like things are worked out, yes? The band number doesn't belong to any of our guys. Let me know if you need anything else from me.

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

learning said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got home from school and saw the post. It looks like things are worked out, yes? The band number doesn't belong to any of our guys. Let me know if you need anything else from me.
> 
> Dan


Just PM'ed you, Dan. Things have not worked out, so we still do need to find a good place for this bird. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Terry


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

i am still geting the pigeon tomorrow i have to call her and give directions


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

floppy109909 said:


> i am still geting the pigeon tomorrow i have to call her and give directions


Well, that's good! We didn't know what was going on. Can you keep us updated so we don't all freak out??? LOL


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

i will i am going to post pictures when i get the bird


----------

